# Ok so this is kinda embarrassing.. Need some advice



## Ali33

My daughter is 9 and is still wearing Good Nights to bed. I took her to the DR last year and she said that she is probably just a heavy sleeper or her bladder isn't fully developed. I feel like I have tried everything! I don't give her anything to drink about 2.5 hours before bed, I have even woken her up in the middle of the night to take her to the bathroom, she usually has already went or will go by the time she wakes up in the morning. It is just easier to keep her in the good nights than changing and washing sheets every day.She doesn't poop in them and she doesn't need them at all during the day.. She stopped regular diapers during the day when she was 2. Any advice would be appreciated. :(


----------



## nikki2512

i have the same problem with my son who is 8,it isn't every night he has an accident though(only wet himself too),sometimes he can even go a week,and i have also noticed that it happens more often if he is worried about something(like this weekend he has because of something that happened at school on friday) i have spoken to the school nurse about him but she said until he is 10 years old it isn't classed as a big problem and she said just don't make a big deal about it and hopefully he will just grow out of it,he to was dry from about the age of 2 and half and is absolutely fine in the day too :shrug:


----------



## mommy43

one of mine wet the bed till age 9 they do grow out of it i wouldnt make a big deal of it it will stop eventually


----------



## seoj

Has the doctor actually checked her out? I wet my bed till I was around 8ish I think? Not all the time, but occassionally... and they thought, at first maybe I had an allergy- but after some additional tests it turns out I had a reflux valve that wasn't working properly. So they had to do a procedure to fix it... and I had no issues after. 

Sometimes there is more going on that just being a heavy sleeper (I was too)- but I literally could not control my bladder if I went too long without using the restroom- i.e. at night. But during the day, I was just fine. 

She could be totally fine and like your doc said, but it can't hurt to push to have her checked out more just in case there is more going on. If it's nothing physical, then she'll just grow out of it on her own in time. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Sam Pearson

How are her magnesium levels? It's easy to be deficient. Magnesium is needed for correct seratonin hormone levels. Seratonin is the sleep hormone and one of the things it does is concentrate the urine at night so that we don't have to urinate as often through periods of sleep as we do when awake. You can get magnesium through foods (there are lots of lists of manesium rich food on the net if you do a search) or through supplements. The easiest and cheapest way to supplement is with Magnesium Chloride powder that you can use in a foot bath or put a little in water and drink (it's yuck) or you can mix it in water 1 part Mag Chlor to 15 parts water and use it as a spray that you rub in - you can actually buy it made up already but it's more expensive and it will be called Magnesium Oil even though it's not an oil at all (but it feels oily on the skin which is why it's called that). One great way I get it into my kids is with homemade chocolate and hot cocoa drinks. If you use raw organic cocoa the magnesium is still available (not store bought processed cocoa). I use rapadura (unrefined sugar made from naturally evaporated cane sugar juice) and in that way they aren't drinking refined sugar in their cocoa - it gives it a lovely malty taste.

I have offered this advice to a few Mums who have had instant success.


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter is 7 and still in pullups.


----------



## kiki04

My 8 yr old son is still in pull ups at night. :) So is my 4.5 yr old daughter.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I would stop using the pull up's as it could possibly be making her lazy at learning during the night.


----------



## Sam Pearson

It's a good idea to rule out medical issues. As well as magnesium deficiency which is a really common cause of bedwetting there can be food sensitivities, diabetes, sleep apnea etc. and there can be physical issues including having their spine misaligned.

With my son he was sensitive to salicylates which are in lots of foods that are generally considered healthy. We found if he had too much he would wet the bed but so long as we kept him off the problem foods I could get away with taking him to the toiliet to do a wee at around 3am each evening and he was able to stay dry. This wasn't a big deal for me at the time because I got up to do a wee myself at that time and our house was so tiny that my room, my son's room and the loo were only a few steps from each other. The other benefit was that he was less distracted and didn't act out as much so we realised after the bed wetting was sorted that those foods had been causing him to feel irritable all along.

You can also do exercises to train the brain bladder connection and you do this by during the day getting the child to drink large amounts of water and going to the toilet as soon as they need to. Their bladder will get used to holding more and more fluid.


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter can hold her pee all day...she just won't wake up...even if we leave the pull up off and she is sopping wet.


----------



## Sam Pearson

JASMAK said:


> My daughter can hold her pee all day...she just won't wake up...even if we leave the pull up off and she is sopping wet.

That's how our son was until we got him off the salicylates. It was as if he had some sleeping sickness. Once he even vomited in the bed and wasn't aware. He still sleeps very deeply compared to my other children but not the same now we have refined his diet. 

Interestingly his most favourite foods (orange juice, pineapple, grapes, almonds, peanuts, tomato sauce and sausages) are all high in salicylates so I think they can be almost addictive to those that shouldn't have them.

I notice that his bio father is the same with regards to sleeping and as an adult will occassionally wet the bed so I suspect he is also sensitive to salicylates but is unaware of the problem.

If you wantn to learn more about bedwetting and diet you can check out the FAILSAFE website:

https://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.info/factsheets/Factbedwet.htm

I've known a hnadful of friends kids as well as my own son who have had their bedwetting disappear very quickly on the failsafe diet.


----------



## JASMAK

I can't change her diet... she hardly eats as it is...and ended up in the hospital with severe anemia....it's because of her autism. Likely, the peeing issue is too.


----------



## Sam Pearson

JASMAK said:


> I can't change her diet... she hardly eats as it is...and ended up in the hospital with severe anemia....it's because of her autism. Likely, the peeing issue is too.

The Failsafe diet is really a great diet for any parent to work towards as one of the main focuses is avoiding artificial colourings, flavourings and preservatives. It's particularly popular for children with autism and aspergers with some finding they are no longer on the spectrum if they stay on the diet. It's not a cure all but it can have a huge impact. The chellenge would be getting her to eat that stuff - not easy with regular fussy eaters so extra challenging for you, Jasmak. I've seen this diet work briliantly with my own and friends kids but we weren't really strict on it all the time - my son would break his diet quite often, particularly when visiting friends and at birthday parties.

This is from the failsafe website and is a list of behaviors that can be helped by the diet:

https://fedup.com.au/
ADHD, ADD, Autism, Aspergers, Inattentive, easily bored, unmotivated, Restless, fidgety or overactive, Head banging, Hyperactivity, Fights with siblings, Difficulty making friends, Destructive, aggressive, Unreasonable, Tantrums, Demanding, never satisfied, Disruptive, Discipline is ineffective, Pervasive Development Disorder


----------



## suzib76

Mummy2B21 said:


> I would stop using the pull up's as it could possibly be making her lazy at learning during the night.

actually this is not true as you cant 'teach' nightime dryness in the way you do daytime - its not a concious act, so better save the bed sheets, mattress and load of washing

OP im not sure why you feel its kind of embarassing

lots of kids just take longer, one of mine was 7 - the other was 4, my dd has a friend who is still wearing pull ups at almost 11, most nights she is ok, but somtimes not


----------



## MikaylasMummy

A chiropractor can sometimes help as well as a curved spine can severely affect bladder and bowel function(and reproductive ect)


----------



## Sam Pearson

I second MikaylasMummy's suggestion. We haven't experienced older children bed wetting but I have friends who have and have seen amazing results with only 1 or 2 adjustments.


----------

